# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY Hoods

## Sims

Hi there everyone,

Would like to ask if anyone DIY their own aquarium Hoods?

Would also like to ask where to buy cheap pieces of wood.

Thanks
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## David

hello Sims

you question sounds more for the Equipment messge board...so i moved it here :Wink:

----------


## Sims

Okay thanks David.

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Vican

What size is your tank?

Nowadays, I see some plastic hoods for sale @ $60+ for a 36&amp;quot;x18&amp;quot; tank.

Also, what kind of hood are you talking about? Open top like Natural Aquarium? or a closed hood?

If you just do a search on the internet, should be able to give you some ideas.

Wood, you can either get from the industrial park at Eunos or elsewhere.
Can also get the pine from IKEA for the IVAR shelves.

I had a friend who DIYed a tank cover and a cabinet like cover for his metal stand.

If you're really keen on DIYing your hood, make sure you get a jig saw to get straight edges, unless you've been getting 'A's in your woodwork class  :Smile:

----------


## Sims

----------------
What size is your tank?

Nowadays, I see some plastic hoods for sale @ $60+ for a 36&amp;amp;amp;quot;x18&amp;amp;amp;quot; tank.

Also, what kind of hood are you talking about? Open top like Natural Aquarium? or a closed hood?

If you just do a search on the internet, should be able to give you some ideas.

Wood, you can either get from the industrial park at Eunos or elsewhere.
Can also get the pine from IKEA for the IVAR shelves.

I had a friend who DIYed a tank cover and a cabinet like cover for his metal stand.

If you're really keen on DIYing your hood, make sure you get a jig saw to get straight edges, unless you've been getting 'A's in your woodwork class  :Smile: 
----------------
Thanks for your reply Vican,

Mine is a 24&amp;quot;x12&amp;quot;x18&amp;quot;. My design is more towards the closed type.

Do you have any sites for me to browse cause I seem to find only a few normal designs.

Got to agree the problem is getting the tools.

Got to calculate the total costs.

Thanks again. Hope to hear from you soon.

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Vican

Here is a link for a couple of DIY Hoods.

King Vinnie's Aquaria Pages

----------


## Sims

Vican thanks for your reply,

Can you check the link again I think it has a problem.

Thanks again
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

